# AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss​*
Mit Daniel Katzoreck, Raubfischteamgler bei Quantum, waren Franz und ich unterwegs, um uns die Oberflächenangelei auf Rapfen zeigen zu lassen und das zu filmen. 

Und zwar in der Karlsruher Gegend, wo Baggerseen direkt am Rhein liegen, so dass beide Gewässertypen beangelt werden konnten.

Hartes Brot für mich, da zu den Badensern fahren zu müssen als Schwabe...
:q:q

Aber es hat sich definitiv gelohnt!!

*Sympathischer Teamangler, viele Infos und ne Ladung Livebisse - war ein toller Angeltag!!!!!*


Hier gehts direkt zum Video:

[youtube1]qA2F83lrt4M[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA2F83lrt4M

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Ist mir erst beim Schneiden aufgefallen:
Bei Minute 12:16 buckelt ein Fisch, direkt neben Daniel. 

Kann jemand erkennen was das für ein Fisch ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Haste seinen Blick gesehen, als ers mit gekriegt hat?
;-)))))))


----------



## RayZero (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Super Video und tolle Rapfen!


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*



> Bei Minute 12:16 buckelt ein Fisch, direkt neben Daniel.
> 
> Kann jemand erkennen was das für ein Fisch ist?


Sieht für mich recht hochrückig aus, entweder großer Brassen oder Karpfen.

@Ray Zero, Glückwunsch zur (sehr) gelungenen HP!

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*



> Sieht für mich recht hochrückig aus, entweder großer Brassen oder Karpfen.


Ich habs versucht nochmal ranzuzoomen. Kanns aber dennoch nicht genau erkennen. Aber schon erstaunlich, wie nah der rangekommen ist


----------



## MIG 29 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Schönes Video, tolle Fische!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Danke - und geil mit den Oberflächenbissen.
Das hat echt was..


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

glückwunsch und sorry: das erste AB-video, das mir richtig gut gefällt.

"cool, calm and collected" hätte man früher gesagt. respekt #6

mehr davon - dicht am fisch!


----------



## sbho (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Gutes Video, hat viel Spaß gemacht, P E T R I  ! ! !


----------



## Bernd Rutz (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Toll Video und schöne Fische


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Danke - freut mich, wenns euch gefällt.

Wurden dafür ja auch um Baggerseen rum und den Rhein entlang gejagt - für mich alten Sack net so einfach (hörste manchmal, wenn ich so arg schnaufen muss), hat aber Spaß gemacht ;-))))


----------



## Surf (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Schönes  Video
Daniel mag ich auch sehr, er hat auch eine sehr informative Seite   http://www.raubfisch-xxl.de/


----------



## aid (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Super Video!!!


----------



## Bronni (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Kann mich nur anschließen, sehr schönes Video!!!!!!!!
  Die Oberflächenangelei macht einfach nur Spaß, die Bisse, Adrenalin pur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Danke, das freut mich echt, dass das euch auch so gefällt wie uns ;-)))


----------



## Baramundi (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Gell Thomas, das Badenerland ist doch immer eine Reise wert.
Schönes Video.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Wenn nur die Badenser net wärn ;-))))

Ne, passt scho....


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Klasse Video :vik: Weiter so #6


----------



## Trollwut (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Gefällt!
Auch wenn mein Lieblingsköder nach wie vor der kleine Pilker is :m


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Gefällt!
> Auch wenn mein Lieblingsköder nach wie vor der kleine Pilker is :m



Und den kleinen Pilker (Zocker) ziehst du dann an der Oberfläche lang, oder wie machste das?


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Und den kleinen Pilker (Zocker) ziehst du dann an der Oberfläche lang, oder wie machste das?



Muss natürlich dann mit der Übersetzung der Rolle passen. Bei zu kleiner bist du nach 10 Minuten platt, bei zu großer "läuft" er nicht richtig.
Mit passender Übersetzung und schnellem Kurbeln hüpft der Pilker richtig auf schneller Strömung. Sieht exakt so aus, wie Fische auseinander spritzen, wenn Rapfen reinschießen. Das imitiert einen fliehenden Fisch dermaßen gut, dass man den Köder eines Kollegens oft nicht von nem echten Fisch unterscheiden kann.

Is aber halt wie gesagt "Kurbelarbeit", mehr als 2 Stunden ist das oft nicht möglich. Aber in der Zeit hat man auch alle vorhandenen Rapfen erwischt^^

Ich nehm da Pilker von 10 bis ca. 60g, also teilweise schon ordentliche Schlappen.


----------



## Josera (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

Sehr schönes Video mit sehr schönem Wetter 
da passt der Sprech: Über Baden lacht die Sonne und über die Schwaben die Welt ganz gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV-Video: Rapfen angeln an See und Fluss*

uffbasse!!!!

;-))))


----------

